# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  LED lighting

## silverphoenix

Hi everyone,

I am due for a visit in SG around April/May period and would be ready for a good run about to some LFS!  :Grin: 

I am wondering if anyone could recommend me some LFS that sells good LED light fixtures for planted aquariums please. 

I miss hometown food and the people! Can't wait to get home for hols!

TIA.

----------


## Cross

Nature aquarium sells led in t8 tubes

----------


## eviltrain

hi silverphoenix,
you can try get the LED tube and casing at NA.

----------


## fisbike

Nature Aquarium is opposite Thomson Medical, good place to look for the lights you interested.

----------


## silverphoenix

Thanks everyone.

I shall look at NA.  :Grin:  I prefer LED in T5 tubes rather than T8 though as all my fluoro units are T5 type... If I get those units, I might have to do some sparky adjustment on the casing myself I guess. Not sure if that is safe.  :Laughing: 

However, I am more keen on LED complete lighting units. I know they are getting very popular these days and readily available in Hong Kong now... Hopefully I can find some in SG too.

Is anyone in SG already using these LED units or tubes and care to share some reviews and photos of their setups please?  :Jump for joy:

----------


## silverphoenix

I guess not...  :Blah:

----------


## BFG

Google Maxspect LED, selling like hotcakes!!! Us asians are quite lucky that this came out from our region, there's a group of folks in the US are very keen to have this but led lighting created to be used for aquarium purpose might have problem being sold in the US market due to a patent infringement. The manufacturer of Solaris led lightset had to close down due to this.

Hope this helps! :Smile:

----------


## silverphoenix

Thank you Bro!  :Jump for joy: 

I have seen the Maxspect on those OFS. A mate of mine owns one for his Reef tank. Do they have ones for Planted? I see the LED-G1-700-80W model has Red/Blue/White 1.2W LEDs but the ratio of Red/Blue is the reverse of the recommended ratio. Any comments?  :Grin:

----------


## BFG

Can't say for sure. Got a glimpse of the led light set but that's for the G1 series, 1st generation. Officially, as far as I know, it's been made for the reef tank but I'm sure they would come out a model for the planted tank. You might be able to get them to change the led bulb as I've heard the G2 ( 2nd generation ) is able to interchange the led light bulb but I have not seen or know anyone who has done that as this is a fairly new light set. 

Hope this helps!

----------


## silverphoenix

Thank you again, I will send them an email. Crossing my fingers. Hope the modification is not going to cost me an arm or leg!  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

BFG,

Saw this delicious lighting from DE Lightings (Singapore based)



The cost is still quite high wor. (Think this is the one you are talking and the one I am looking at)
(Costing is at below the page)
http://delightings.com/index.cfm?GPID=30

Went NA, also not that cheap. How about those LED Battery operated that runs 6xaaa battery from say HomeFix. We make a serial pair with two of them and a 4.5v adaptor, will that not work out? Each light comes with 3x4LEDS where 4LEDS in one circle. spread left-center-right and all adjustable angles. Effectively a pair will make up about 24 LEDS. I don't know how to calculate the wattage for LEDs...so maybe just help me out here.

----------


## silverphoenix

From what I understand, if you use low wattage LEDs, you will need heaps. The H/O LEDs (1W is good enough) is the minimum of what is recommended.

With LEDs, one has to look the the wavelength it emits, the PUR/PAR, and Lux I think.

Thanks for the heads up on DE lighting. Have to see them in person when I get to SG. I think the configurations are still more suited for Reef tanks.

----------


## BFG

I've received my set already! Ordered 2 x 160w G2 with upgraded Cree 3w led bulb. It's quite bright and the fan operation is quiet. I have not put it into operation yet but this led light set will replace my 8x54w T5 light set for my marine tank. For me, the price is bearable as it is a made in Asia and if you compare those that are made in Europe or the US ( which has a patent problem in that country as far as i understand the situation there), I don't think those are within my budget. From my understanding from reading various other aquatic forums in the net, you will need the 3w led bulb to be used for our aquarium.

Here is my initial finding of the light set. I've placed the light set on the foam that it came with to act as a stand. This was placed on my bed. I then powered up the light set 1 set of bulb at a time until all are lit. 1st set is the moon lighting follow by the blue led light bulb. Then the royal blue and white led grouping and finally the 30w led bulb. The fan did not switch on when the moon lighting led bulb set are switch on but as soon as the 2nd led light bulb set are switch on, the fan are automatically activated.

I left the light set on for an hour at full operation, all led bulb grouping are on. I found that the light set reaches operating temperature of 45 degree celsius as shown on the indicator on the controller. Whether it is calibrated or not, I do not know. I was told that this light set has a cut off switch when the temperature reaches 60 degree.

Heat topic.
Honestly, the led light bulb did produce heat as evidence that my bedsheet felt warm under the led light set. I used the original foam that it came with to act as a stand while testing the light set. Comparing to my present T5 light set, the led light set produce much lesser heat in my opinion as I do not have any measuring tool to verify.

What I like about the light set.

Lower wattage used as compared to my existing T5 light set. 2 x 160w Maxspect G2 led light set consume 320w while my existing 8x54w T5 consume 432w. A reduction of 112w.

Size-Small, compact and light. This led light set will occupy a small area in my open hood and I should not have any difficulty when feeding my fish. With my present T5 light set, I have to manually move 1 of the light set in order to feed the fish. Currently with my back injury, it is a pain to do this.

Built in fan-This led light set came with a built in fan, a plus in my book. My present T5 light set do not have a built in fan and I need to have a separate fan to cool the T5 bulb.

My main complaint.

The power cable that came with the light set is far shorter than the existing power cable on my T5 light set. The Maxspect led light set comes with 2 cable, 1 is connected from the wall socket to the controller/ballast while the other is connected from the controller/ballast to the led light set. I understand that the 2nd cable might have a performance issue if the length is much longer( read it somewhere on other aquatic forums ), the length of the 1st power cable left me in a predicament as to where to place the controller/ballast. I need to purchase an additional power cable extender or something for my use/issue. Also, I can't find the switch to switch off the moon lighting led bulb set. Even after manually switching off all the led light bulb grouping, this moon lighting set grouping remain switch on. I have to re-read the instruction again as it was translated from their factory in China to english.

As I have not use the Maxspect G2 led light set on my marine tank yet, I can't comment on it's performance. Also, the one Blue Whale posted is the G1 or 1st generation version. The main complaint on that version is that of the fan noise. It has 2 fan as seen on the picture Blue Whale posted. The 2nd generation or G2 version has a single large fan which minimise the fan noise.

----------


## Blue Whale

Kaoz...where you get it from? Damnz...you actually get it. >< Urgh....

Got it. G2.



G1

----------


## BFG

> Kaoz...where you get it from? Damnz...you actually get it. >< Urgh....


End of last year the product was launch if I'm not wrong. At first, they thought that this is a made in Japan product but soon they found out that it is actually a made in China product as the Yen and the Remmimbi ( spelling? ) dollar sign is mistaken as the same. I got mine a few days ago as these light set was selling like hot cakes and I didn't have enough funds back then. Lucky me, the light set was made better after a few complaint by those 1st batch user. I can forsee further upgrade for this light set IF they wants to. The G2 upgraded to CREE led light bulb cost more than the standard G2. 

Hope this helps!

----------


## Blue Whale

^^ Yuan or Renminbi will do for China currency. Yes, you have described exactly what I read too, hee hee. I went to search after I got the pictures.

----------


## dkk08

very sleek looking set! But read somewhere that it benefits Marine Tank more compared to freshwater... need someone who uses LEDs on their freshwater planted setup to verify... I'm thinking of upgrading to these LEDs too for my Vivariums...

----------


## dkk08

Just glance through DE lightings website and realize that their prices for the G2 LEDs sets are much cheaper compared to Oceanus... hmmm can seriously consider the upgrade...

----------


## Blue Whale

> very sleek looking set! But read somewhere that it benefits Marine Tank more compared to freshwater... need someone who uses LEDs on their freshwater planted setup to verify... I'm thinking of upgrading to these LEDs too for my Vivariums...


That's the problem lah...its more suitable to Marine Tank. But I am already getting a good readings from my Christmas moss from the way they react to my back row of modified 12v LED lights. Problem is these LEDS comes in one strip. So I am thinking of modifying one that can focus lights something like Soundmax. One bar of 3x4LEDS each 3 directional. 4 bars would add up to 48LEDS. ^^ hee hee and cost less than DE in terms of modifications...best of all, no noise, no ballast.

----------


## dkk08

> That's the problem lah...its more suitable to Marine Tank. But I am already getting a good readings from my Christmas moss from the way they react to my back row of modified 12v LED lights. Problem is these LEDS comes in one strip. So I am thinking of modifying one that can focus lights something like Soundmax. One bar of 3x4LEDS each 3 directional. 4 bars would add up to 48LEDS. ^^ hee hee and cost less than DE in terms of modifications...best of all, no noise, no ballast.


if I remember correctly, one of the bro from AQ I think its bro Taz is DIYing his own LEDs light set, maybe can try contacting him  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

> if I remember correctly, one of the bro from AQ I think its bro Taz is DIYing his own LEDs light set, maybe can try contacting him


Hmm...appreciate. But in I.T. line we usually try first. Wilfred, one of our newer forumer who just joined AQ have advised me to look into how to calculate wattage based on current. I don't exactly get what does that means since I have no background, but I will do some research first. ^__^ at least give it a try first.

I believe this lighting thingy will be my next month project and Trinity system should be able to complete within the week. Haven't come up with a name yet. hee.

I want light and experience. Not just light alone ^^

----------


## silverphoenix

3W LEDs are best, but will require a heat sink.

1W LEDs are good enough for most tank sizes, unless your tank is deeper than usual.

Thanks for all the input guys, I have to check out DE Lightings. Do they have a showroom with display tanks using their lighting systems?

----------


## Blue Whale

>"< Yes will bear in mind the 3W LED thingy.

http://www.delightings.com/ <- Looks like a showroom.
Current viable contact: [email protected]

I almost fall off the chair when I do snooping....the owner lives in Woodlands Drv. 73 ^^" can't tell you the address since it's private. But I can tell you, you could address to Razali.

----------


## eddy planer

I thinking of DIY LED light , too 

Planning to save up at least SGD280 for my 6ft palu and new 5 or 6ft tall x 3x2 palu tank project upcoming...maybe in April. Do you know ..the total wattage for DIY LED for my 2 palu will be less than 70w.

I 'll upload more design plan of my DIY LED light.

----------


## Blue Whale

Yo Eddy,

Few places you can goto and see. 
- SimLimTower. (SLT)
- HomeFix
- Zender
All searachable via web and not too small shops. Last visit to SLT, I almost forget the time with those toys around. End up spending more than $100 including my Solar Test kits...lol.

----------


## BFG

Guys, remember that you need reflector/optic for led bulb too and I remembered reading that there are 3 types that are available. 90 degree spread, 60 degree spread and 45 degree spread. The narrower the optic is, the more focus the light beam will be from the led bulb. The CREE 3w led bulb are the ones to look out for.

Also, anyone of you could contact Razali at DElighting to enquire whether he could change the blue led bulb to white ones for planted tank use. The G2 version I believe is able to swapped led light bulb as it is not permanently connected to the light set but is connected with a connector. I have also read that the light spread for the 110w and 160w would cover an area of 2ft length by 2ft wide. If you have a 3ft tank, both end might not be covered and for 4ft tank, you'll need 2 of the Maxspect led light set.

There's a picture of the connector in this link.
http://glassbox-design.com/2010/maxs...ght-cree-xp-g/

Hope this helps! :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

so if my tank is 120cm(Length)x 50cm(width)x 60(Height)cm, I'll need 2 Maxspect LED set?

----------


## BFG

> so if my tank is 120cm(Length)x 50cm(width)x 60(Height)cm, I'll need 2 Maxspect LED set?


Yes, you'll need 2 of the G2 110w/160w/180w model depending on the intensity of light you require. If you have a 3ft tank, you need to look at the 170w or 230w model, also depending on the light intensity that you may require.

2ft- 1 of 110w/160w/180w
3ft- 1 of 170w/230w
4ft- 2 of 110w/160w/180w
5ft- 1 of 110w/160w/180w + 1 of 170w/230w
6ft- 3 of 110w/160w/180w or 2 of 170w/230w

60w is equivalent to 75w HQI
110w is equivalent to 150w HQI
160w is equivalent to 250w HQI
180w is equivalent to 400w HQI

Hope this helps! :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

*faints* that's like at least $996 to $1730 for 2 G2  :Shocked:  :Exasperated: 

time to look for sponsors  :Laughing:  :Evil:

----------


## ervinelin

> if I remember correctly, one of the bro from AQ I think its bro Taz is DIYing his own LEDs light set, maybe can try contacting him


One of them is me..  :Grin: 

You can check out my DIY here: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=59437 but it's only for a small tank. I wanted to do the same for my 1m tank but the costs are just staggering.  :Shocked: 

The rest of the tank setup is here: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=62809

----------


## eddy planer

Hi bro ervinelin

Thanks for your valuable feedback.. very interesting :Well done: 

I saw many interesting LED lights in Sim Lim. There is one type really strike my attention is the small unit which contain of 5 or 7 LED bulbs (5w to 7w) for SGD 38 to 48. I was thinking to DIY them for my present 6ft palu tank and my future 6ft tall palu tank. So I'm thinking to DIY 6 units (5 or 7 LEDs each unit) to each tank.The good new is, this unit is weather proof!! 100% Suitable for my palu. :Jump for joy: 

If possible , can I borrow your light spectometer to measure them after I complete DIY the LED light?

What do you think?

----------


## Blue Whale

> One of them is me.. 
> 
> You can check out my DIY here: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=59437 but it's only for a small tank. I wanted to do the same for my 1m tank but the costs are just staggering. 
> 
> The rest of the tank setup is here: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=62809


>"< think my first led modified lights is less than $50. It's one row of LEDs with a 12v adaptor. Yes, I did that precisely after I read your first link. Got hand ichy. It's crude but it works. I put it as a back row light which so far I only know Rama. did it. Yes, I did get positive results from my Christmas moss. Instead of turning to the T5 lights, it turn to LED lights...most interesting.

Ervinelin, it seem you have the technical-know-how. Now I have a background of accounting. So I am seeking to know more of "How an idiot could DIY LED and navigate through the technical-know-how". I believe you will agree that DIY is more of getting that initimate experience. So under non-supervision condition of an unexperienced DIYer, ^^ you think can make it?

----------


## dkk08

> One of them is me.. 
> 
> You can check out my DIY here: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=59437 but it's only for a small tank. I wanted to do the same for my 1m tank but the costs are just staggering. 
> 
> The rest of the tank setup is here: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=62809


oh yes I remember you too bro ervine, with the high tech light equipments...  :Grin:

----------


## edwardchuajh

Haha I got inspired by ervine too to do the lightings and ordered all the required equipment... only problem is the Cree 3W LEDs are now backordered =( and I'm too bought over by that site's low price so I'm gonna wait.. (CNY break is a killer)

I got everything set to DIY a 6 x 3W Cree LED light for my 1.5ft tank, with normal blue LEDs for nightlight. The datasheet for the Cree XR-E Cool White states that it emits a 6500K light, so it should be not too bad for plant growth.

Basically same as ervine's post, the components I plan to use (I have all except the LEDs!! zzz):

1. 6 x 3W Cree LEDs XR-E Q5 Cool White (on star PCB) + Optics
2. Mounted on aluminium bar, screwed on with Arctic silver thermal paste
3. Heatsinks mounted on aluminium bar with Arctic silver thermal epoxy (I wanted the LEDs to be removable)
4. DC-DC Constant current Buckpuck converter with built-in dimmer, can drive 1-6 3W LEDs at 700mA
5. 24V DC wall adaptor salvaged from dead OSIM U-zap (for use with the Buckpuck)
6. Reflector and parts from Aquazonic clamp light (same as ervine)
7. 5V Samsung handphone charger (to run nightlight and fan)
8. 8 Super bright blue LEDs with 100deg viewing angle
9. 2 x 5V 4.5cm DC fan

----------


## Blue Whale

^^" Think I have to tuck away my 1st LED lights away for a while whilst I rescape with new lights later. Haven't decide yet.

Edward, go go go! You have my full support  :Grin:  See if you can come up with something like adjustable arms in terms of positioning.

----------


## edwardchuajh

HAHA good news!! my LEDs are shipped!

Btw, I'm using the Aquazonic light with the metal "twisty" portion for positioning.. ok, will start my own thread when the stuff is here =)

----------


## BFG

Found a nice led lamp and fixture in the internet. Just nice for those braceless tank.

http://shop.aquatouch.com/ProductDet...HO_LED+NEO+ARM

Plug and play somemore. :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

> Haha I got inspired by ervine too to do the lightings and ordered all the required equipment... only problem is the Cree 3W LEDs are now backordered =( and I'm too bought over by that site's low price so I'm gonna wait.. (CNY break is a killer)
> 
> I got everything set to DIY a 6 x 3W Cree LED light for my 1.5ft tank, with normal blue LEDs for nightlight. The datasheet for the Cree XR-E Cool White states that it emits a 6500K light, so it should be not too bad for plant growth.
> 
> Basically same as ervine's post, the components I plan to use (I have all except the LEDs!! zzz):
> 
> 1. 6 x 3W Cree LEDs XR-E Q5 Cool White (on star PCB) + Optics
> 2. Mounted on aluminium bar, screwed on with Arctic silver thermal paste
> 3. Heatsinks mounted on aluminium bar with Arctic silver thermal epoxy (I wanted the LEDs to be removable)
> ...



So forget the heat compound for mount LED light to aluminum bar.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## ervinelin

> Haha I got inspired by ervine too to do the lightings and ordered all the required equipment... only problem is the Cree 3W LEDs are now backordered =( and I'm too bought over by that site's low price so I'm gonna wait.. (CNY break is a killer)
> 
> I got everything set to DIY a 6 x 3W Cree LED light for my 1.5ft tank, with normal blue LEDs for nightlight. The datasheet for the Cree XR-E Cool White states that it emits a 6500K light, so it should be not too bad for plant growth.
> 
> Basically same as ervine's post, the components I plan to use (I have all except the LEDs!! zzz):
> 
> 1. 6 x 3W Cree LEDs XR-E Q5 Cool White (on star PCB) + Optics
> 2. Mounted on aluminium bar, screwed on with Arctic silver thermal paste
> 3. Heatsinks mounted on aluminium bar with Arctic silver thermal epoxy (I wanted the LEDs to be removable)
> ...


Sounds good bro.. But I think 6 Crees (assuming with the star board) are a wee bit squeezy on the aquazonic light.

In addition, if you do not diffuse the light the crees are actually very directional, so all that light is going to go directly onto the area just under the light, you might want to consider this when you mount the LEDs.

Btw, where did you find thermal epoxy? I was hunting it down but couldn't find any, in the end I used regular epoxy and mixed it with thermal paste!

Anyway happy DIY-ing! If your hands get itchy, can consider doing up my sun simulation device.. haha...

----------


## edwardchuajh

> So forget the heat compound for mount LED light to aluminum bar.


eddy: Yep, forgot to mention it, I am using Arctic Silver Thermal Compound for it =)




> In addition, if you do not diffuse the light the crees are actually very directional, so all that light is going to go directly onto the area just under the light, you might want to consider this when you mount the LEDs.
> 
> Btw, where did you find thermal epoxy? I was hunting it down but couldn't find any, in the end I used regular epoxy and mixed it with thermal paste!
> 
> Anyway happy DIY-ing! If your hands get itchy, can consider doing up my sun simulation device.. haha...


ervine: Yep, I bought some optics for it from www.ledsupply.com, supposedly able to diffuse the light to 47degrees, but I have yet to try it yet. And my Crees from DealExtreme just arrived! I waited a month for them though.. but it is half-priced! Btw my tank is 1.5ft so I think 6 Crees should flood it thoroughly regardless =)

Oh, and the thermal epoxy... I admit I cheated! I just ordered from www.ledsupply.com since I saw that they were selling it too. $13USD if I'm not wrong.

AND YES, my hands are SUPER itchy haha.. meanwhile I have been thinking how I can use my Arduino/Atmega chip to control the sun simulation. Which microcontroller are you using? Atmega or PIC?

I must say ervine's DIY automation post has been the worst poison of all for me =P

----------


## ervinelin

> eddy: Yep, forgot to mention it, I am using Arctic Silver Thermal Compound for it =)
> 
> 
> 
> ervine: Yep, I bought some optics for it from www.ledsupply.com, supposedly able to diffuse the light to 47degrees, but I have yet to try it yet. And my Crees from DealExtreme just arrived! I waited a month for them though.. but it is half-priced! Btw my tank is 1.5ft so I think 6 Crees should flood it thoroughly regardless =)
> 
> Oh, and the thermal epoxy... I admit I cheated! I just ordered from www.ledsupply.com since I saw that they were selling it too. $13USD if I'm not wrong.
> 
> AND YES, my hands are SUPER itchy haha.. meanwhile I have been thinking how I can use my Arduino/Atmega chip to control the sun simulation. Which microcontroller are you using? Atmega or PIC?
> ...


Oooo... cool they sell thermal epoxy, that will save you a lot of trouble.

The sun simulation is done via a custom pic program i wrote, it fires the LEDs via PWM (pulse wave modulation). No Arduino as it's a bit too expensive leh, I built the circuit myself (which is probably why it's so buggy!!). I had to incorporate the clock into the software, the clock itself took up half the space on the chip!

----------


## edwardchuajh

I see!

Well I doubt I will finish the thermal epoxy so if you ever need some I can provide!

I was considering PIC too, but realised I have to plunk money down for the programmer also. Bought two Arduino's a while back, so now I can just buy the Atmega chip (~$7) and program it, to incorporate in my self-built circuit. So cheaper =)

I'll check with you again once my LED light is up!

----------


## ervinelin

> I see!
> 
> Well I doubt I will finish the thermal epoxy so if you ever need some I can provide!
> 
> I was considering PIC too, but realised I have to plunk money down for the programmer also. Bought two Arduino's a while back, so now I can just buy the Atmega chip (~$7) and program it, to incorporate in my self-built circuit. So cheaper =)
> 
> I'll check with you again once my LED light is up!


Happy DIY-ing!  :Well done:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Oooo... cool they sell thermal epoxy, that will save you a lot of trouble.
> 
> The sun simulation is done via a custom pic program i wrote, it fires the LEDs via PWM (pulse wave modulation). No Arduino as it's a bit too expensive leh, I built the circuit myself (which is probably why it's so buggy!!). I had to incorporate the clock into the software, the clock itself took up half the space on the chip!


ervine, you mean your wrote the program yourself? GOOD  :Well done: 
I am getting even more impressed by you

----------


## edwardchuajh

felix:

see! ervine is DIY automation poison lol..

----------


## ervinelin

> ervine, you mean your wrote the program yourself? GOOD 
> I am getting even more impressed by you


Ah yes.. haha.. went to get a book and learnt how to do it. Quite simple actually, just logic. Of course I used PicBasic and not assembly language to program the chip...  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

wha, solid i never expected chip programing was so friendly.
But soldering is way hard for me. Due to the nature of my illness, i can't hold the soldering iron in place long enough.

But i still wish to learn more tricks  :Grin: .

----------


## edwardchuajh

Felix: nowadays there're two pretty easy platforms to get into microcontrollers quickly. Can google more on Arduino or PICAXE.  :Smile:

----------


## bezz

Hi Guys, where in SG can get an Arduino + the shields?
And roughly how much?

Thanks

----------


## bezz

> Oooo... cool they sell thermal epoxy, that will save you a lot of trouble.
> 
> The sun simulation is done via a custom pic program i wrote, it fires the LEDs via PWM (pulse wave modulation). No Arduino as it's a bit too expensive leh, I built the circuit myself (which is probably why it's so buggy!!). I had to incorporate the clock into the software, the clock itself took up half the space on the chip!


Actually why you use thermal epoxy? 
Its a permanent bond, if the LED fails, it'll be very difficult to get it out to change. 

Why not use thermal pads?
3M thermal pads can be bought from Sim Lim Sq cheaply at $1 for 4-6 pads. These are the same pads used for attaching heatsink to computer chips. Can peel the LED off if the need arises in future.

----------


## BFG

Bezz, got a picture of how this thing looks like?

----------


## edwardchuajh

> Hi Guys, where in SG can get an Arduino + the shields?
> And roughly how much?
> 
> Thanks


You can try www.sgbotic.com but its quite expensive I think.

I got mine from www.solarbotics.com in US, the Freeduino, which is one with more upgrades.

I am using thermal epoxy to attach the heatsinks to aluminium bar, then using screws and thermal paste to stick LEDs to aluminium.

Best part of epoxy is its VERY quick and fast to you. Plus if you dont think you are going to take out the LEDs, its a good option.

Personally I don't think thermal pads will be a good option, because it might not be as adhesive as epoxy, and we are using it above a tank with high evaporation. Thermal pads might corrode/melt over time and lose stickiness. LED falling into tank = very bad =)

So I think screws + thermal paste is a good compromise. Though you have to screw the holes. But star PCBs allows quick mounting with screws.

Lastly, GOOD NEWS!!  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  my entire package came, now to collect my 24V DC wall adaptor and I can start work

----------


## bezz

BFG,

Heres the link to a discussion on thermal pads vs screws vs thermal epoxy:
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/inde...hl=thermal+pad

Advice from Evilc66 is worth taking note of as he is the LED Guru who started designing LED lights for aquarium use a few years ago.

I got the thermal pads from SL Sq and will use it on my 24 LED build. I have all the parts, just need time to sit down and put things together.

----------


## edwardchuajh

bezz:

Interesting thread! hmm maybe we can each attempt thermal pads and screws + thermal compounds, and run it for a period of time and then share our findings with the forum =)

Do post your setup when it's done!

----------

